# Pigeons needing homes



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Craigslist had two ads for special needs pigeons needing homes.
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/grd/5656046605.html

http://madison.craigslist.org/pet/5620004910.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's pretty sad. Both will probably either be killed, or used for dog training. 
Makes no sense in selling a disabled bird. You would think someone would just be happy to find it a decent home. And the excuse of not wanting to make it free, as people with bad intentions will take them. Is a $1 or $5 price tag going to make those people not buy the bird?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

After I posted here I wrote Elizabeth from Palomacy who said Gimpy is alive and she is working on getting him to Palomacy.  I found the ads checking Craigslist for pigeons to see if any can be rescued and not just sold for dog training or worse.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cwebster said:


> After I posted here I wrote Elizabeth from Palomacy******* who said Gimpy is alive and she is working on getting him to Palomacy.  I found the ads checking Craigslist for pigeons to see if any can be rescued and not just sold for dog training or worse.


*Ah, those poor birds.
****** Glad to hear about Gimpy, hope he is rescued soon.*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If people checked Craigslist every day or so for 10'or 20 minutes a lot of birds could be saved I think.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Who is going to save them? We don't have a Palomacy around here? I just find it extremely upsetting to see ads like that, and would just rather not know about them. God knows you can't take them all.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Elizabeth said they have baby Gimpy now.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thank God for that one. Too bad the splay hadn't been treated as a baby. At least he's in good hands.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cwebster said:


> Elizabeth said they have baby Gimpy now.


 *Glad to hear it!*


----------

